# So I Gotta Boctok Then...



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)




----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

... really hard to capture how the dial shimmers in the light. But then again I'm no camerist.

First impressions, bowled over in every respect. The finish is flawless. Looks incomparably better in the flesh. Even the bracelet was better than I expected, however it was soon whipped off, and with huge thanks to our Draygo, replaced by a superb blue nylon strap. Wonderfully comfortable combination I have to say.

Worn, the relatively small size really doesn't seem that small at all. I was slightly conscious that the small diameter might not work with what I had thought to be a relatively tall height on the wrist. I needn't have worried at all.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

more dial shots.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

more strap shots.



















and a full length to conclude..


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

and very nice it is too, have you got your next one on order :angel_not:

Kev


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes, these things infect you, they do.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed









Where's everyone getting these heavy duty nylons from???


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh yeah! Best strap there is for a Vostok! Very nice Amphibia too. These dials remind me a bit of a periscope sight (horizon, elevation and compensation lines.)

Congrats!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> Where's everyone getting these heavy duty nylons from???


Shame on you Mr Administrator sir... take a wild guess...


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> > Where's everyone getting these heavy duty nylons from???
> ...












But OK, where do you find them?? I'll be buggered if I can see them on the sales site?!?!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

It looks great, love the shade of blue on the dial & pattern

Cheers martin :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

KrispyDK said:


> I'll be buggered if I can see them on the sales site?!?!


Some good and bad news...

Good news is... you won't be buggered... and that brings us to the bad news... They aren't there any more!! Over, kaput, finito!! No more HDNs :shocking: :crybaby:

Well, there's the new 2p nylons, they do look good but it would be nice to have a navy blue and an olive green version... they would go nicely with a lot of Vostoks (the Para, blue scuba dude...)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

howie77 said:


> more strap shots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...made for it! :thumbsup:


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

stumbled across these on ebay last night and was amazed how cheap they are :jawdrop:

just need to decide which colour or colours to go for.

I don't think one will be enough.

blue looks great.


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> stumbled across these on ebay last night and was amazed how cheap they are :jawdrop:
> 
> just need to decide which colour or colours to go for.
> 
> ...


Blue IS great :man_in_love:


----------

